# Trolling Motor Preferance for fly-fishing



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I know for a skiff, hand operated trolling motors offer much easier on/off, however, which do you guys prefer for a boat that will be almost always operated with a TM? I figure that the foot control will get in the way of the fly line, however, having both hands free at all times could also be a big plus. Which do you guys prefer? 

I assume I am going to get many more people using hand control, but I would like to hear from some guys using a foot control while fly fishing.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I think you’d find that it’s very hard to stand and balance on one foot while using the other to operate a trolling motor. If you fly fish sitting down, carry on.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I think you’d find that it’s very hard to stand and balance on one foot while using the other to operate a trolling motor. If you fly fish sitting down, carry on.


I definitely do not fly fish sitting down, at least if I can avoid it! However, I fail to see how this would be all that much different than operating a foot control when using conventional tackle. I do know it may be a bit more difficult though.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Where do you fish mostly? Skinny water? I am convinced that my TM even when on the lowest setting and kept there without reving it up and down spooks redfish off the flats here in NE Fla. As soon as Im in casting range they gone. I started leaving the TM at home and push poling from the bow. I also found that no matter what I tried the fly line would often get wrapped around the handle when casting. If you try the foot pedal please lemme know how that goes


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Scrob said:


> Where do you fish mostly? Skinny water? I am convinced that my TM even when on the lowest setting and kept there without reving it up and down spooks redfish off the flats here in NE Fla. As soon as Im in casting range they gone. I started leaving the TM at home and push poling from the bow. I also found that no matter what I tried the fly line would often get wrapped around the handle when casting. If you try the foot pedal please lemme know how that goes


As much as I wish I primarily fished skinny water, I usually don't. I'm in Georgia, so a large portion will be for bass, with the occasional trip to the flats. If I only flats fished, I would definitely go hand controlled, or even forego the TM altogether. And I feel you on the snags, My fly line always gets caught on hand operated TM handles, I wasn't sure if the pedal would be worse or better.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well your going to get plenty of advise. Some like remotes other tillers. I fly fish with an on/ off button I can step on with my tiller. Whatever YOU decide on make it a 24v


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I'm in your same situation. Live in GA and bounce between the coast and lakes. I switched from the hand operated to the minn kota powerdrive. It uses the key fob control around my neck. I only fly fish and am glad I made the switch. Fairly clean setup and don't have any issues with snags. I also fish at night a bunch with it. It's nice to be able to control the boat from anywhere. Especially when I take my kids.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ferrulewax said:


> I definitely do not fly fish sitting down, at least if I can avoid it! However, I fail to see how this would be all that much different than operating a foot control when using conventional tackle. I do know it may be a bit more difficult though.


I’ve only used foot control trolling motors when bass fishing from a swivel seat. It is a relaxing way to fish but I never really got the hang of the turning point between left and right. I may try to incorporate a removable swivel seat to the front of my skiff for freshwater uses, running a tiller motor. 

I didn’t realize people stood and ran foot controlled motors, I’ve never seen it.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I mostly fish inshore for bass with a trip or two to FL a year. I use the 55lb i-Pilot on my rig. I am strictly a fly guy and I don't even own spin tackle. I keep the remote on my belt with a small D-ring as it got in the way sometimes when hung around my neck. It took a little getting used too but I can run the TM and fish at the same time but it does get away from me every now and then. The real money is when you set tracks with the i-Pilot. At that point you are fully hands free and when you get fish on you can turn on the virtual anchor with one button push. After you land and release your fish, resume track and you are right back in it.

Lou


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Rhodan all the way!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use my iPilot Ulterra a lot for covering ground on the deeper parts of the flats. When I get closer/shallower, I'll stow the TM and start poling. I have my remote on a carabiner attached to a belt loop. I put the remote in my pocket. I don't like having them hang around my neck.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> I mostly fish inshore for bass with a trip or two to FL a year. I use the 55lb i-Pilot on my rig. I am strictly a fly guy and I don't even own spin tackle. I keep the remote on my belt with a small D-ring as it got in the way sometimes when hung around my neck. It took a little getting used too but I can run the TM and fish at the same time but it does get away from me every now and then. The real money is when you set tracks with the i-Pilot. At that point you are fully hands free and when you get fish on you can turn on the virtual anchor with one button push. After you land and release your fish, resume track and you are right back in it.
> 
> Lou


How do you like it when you are fishing a shoreline that is not a straight track? I have always used hand control units but I am leaning towards getting an Ipilot. They have there trade offs.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I love the ipilot when I musky Fish with fly rod. 
I use auto pilot exclusively . It’s a hands free slow troll. 

I have also used it with tide and wind to slow my drift on deeper grass beds for Trout and reds. 

But in shallow water I turn it off and pole or better yet dead drift.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> How do you like it when you are fishing a shoreline that is not a straight track? I have always used hand control units but I am leaning towards getting an Ipilot. They have there trade offs.


When you actually plot a track you can save multiple way-points so you can make it follow the banks as it cuts in and out. You just have to take the time to do it. I will also use heading hold then just adjust left or right depending on the shore line.

Lou


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a bass boat with a swivel pedestal seat and a foot pedal tm. I haven't taken my fly rod out yet, been slinging worms and frogs on my regular gear but was planning to take my fly rod and stripping bucket on my next trip. Will report back. I think it will work just fine.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

If you are using a stripping bucket, that should be no problem at all. I really need to make one for my self...

Lou


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I was out today using my hand control Minn Kota, I have casting platform with a foot switch to turn it on and off. I would really like to have the anchor lock function, but when making quick changes to the direction I need to go, I just don't see the Ipilot working as well as a hand control.


----------

